# Parts for old Horse Models



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if MTD is supporting the old Garden Way tillers?
I've had my 2-speed 6hp Horse model (Ser# 20542) since about 1972, and am about to need another reverse disk. The original was made of an asbestos brake lining material, and lasted a lot longer than the replacement fiber one did. I went on the Troy Bilt site, but couldn't bring my model up, they wanted a model number. Belts are no problem, but the reverse disk will be, if they don't carry it. My only other option, would be to find a supply of the proper material, and machine one myself. It's a shame a fine old company like that went under. Probably couldn't keep up with the imported junk flooding the market.
Paul


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi pgfaini

I don't know about MTD but when I needed a new clutch on my 1977 Gravely I took the old one to a local shop and had them put on some brake material. Pretty cheap and works fine.

Andy


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Andy, but these reverse disks are solid brake material, not cemented or riveted to anything. They've got to be rigid enough to support themselves. I posted on a machinist forum, and someone suggested McMaster-Carr. They've got sheets of molded brake material in varying thicknesses. Unfortunately a 15" square 1/2" thick is $95. Kind of pricey to experiment with. I contacted them requesting info on it's suitability. If it will work, I can make nine disks, and offer a few to others that need them. They'd have to be turned on a lathe and drilled for the engine shaft and mounting bolts.
Paul


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would something like the ceramic disk material used on commercial over the road trucks work for this application? That is pretty tough and durable material.


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Not familiar with the material. Is it used for disk brakes, or clutches?
Paul


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It is used for clutches on the big road trucks.


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2008)

http://zacm.com/brand/troybilt.html

Try this link, they have the reverse disc you need for your older Horse model. 

Steve


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Steve. Great site, but they've recently gone out of business. Wish I'd known about it a few months ago! I e-mailed them asking if I could get a disk, maybe they'll sell me one.
Paul


----------



## saxman (Apr 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear they went out of business, I have one more idea, go to your local NAPA store and look in their Outdoor Power Equipment Service Parts catalog and they have a part number 7-03520 fiber reverse disc shown that replaces Troy bilt part number 1072 and 2732. This is shown on page 560 of the 2004 catalog. Maybe that will help

Steve


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

This outfit has them, and many other parts. My reverse disk is on a UPS truck as I type this.
http://www.custompartsinc.com/contact.asp
Thanks to all that tried to help. Maybe this link should be a permanent"sticky"?
Paul


----------



## jet1959mo (Jul 4, 2013)

I know this is old but, go here and join
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/troybilttillerclub/


----------

